# OCEAN ROCK or Limestone Boulders???



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

*Crisp Ocean Rock or Weathered Limestone Boulders?*​
White Ocean Rock642.86%Weathered Limestone Boulders857.14%


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Guys hoping to get a preference here....

I can get either: Ocean Rock - clean & white
OR
Limestone boulders - Natural Grey & white

Which is the prefered choice for best effect in a Malawi Cichlid aquarium?

Best Regards
Dan


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't picture either one so it's hard to give an opinion. I would choose darker over lighter (algae will be a factor) and smooth over rough. And I have a weakness for rounded stones and rocks.


----------



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

Limestone. It will add a bit of minerals to the water and assist in buffering for proper ph. Carbonate is a good thing......


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

just to nit pick a bit, both ocean rock and limestone (and marble, texas holey and a host of others) are made up of calcium carbonate, they will all buffer the water to a degree

I voted boulders, as to be honest, I'm really not liking the ocean rock/texas holey look. its been done to death everywhere, and IMO the holes are dangerous (I lost one after it got stuck in there, and was treated as a buffet bar) so go for the boulders.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah i had a fish get stuck so i had to smash the rock with my rock hammer, but if you use it with fish that don't get too big for it i think it should be ok


----------

